

Ask HN: How can I increase sales with google analytics?  - captaincrunch

I am looking for advice while setting up my analytics account with google.  Is there any goid posts or advice setting it up for the first time?
======
brk
Google Analytics isn't really about increasing sales, that is sort of like
asking "how do I increase my MPG with a fuel guage?".

GA can be used to measure various data points on the traffic coming to your
site. Where visitors are coming from/being referred from, what search terms
are being used to find your site and so on. You can use this data to do
calculated A/B tests, target your marketing efforts, track the effectiveness
of campaigns and so on.

But, without know what you sell, how you sell it, or who you compete with,
it's kind of hard to give much good advice here.

I _think_ what you're asking may be more along the lines of learning about
SEO, landing pages, and conversion rates.

------
bwh2
Google Avinash Kaushik. Watch his YouTube videos, read his blog, etc.

From personal experience, I really enjoy using event tracking within Google
Analytics to understand how users are interacting with my site.

